# Interval Platinum half off - call to see if you have this offer



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 15, 2016)

Because I did and it wasn't showing up online. I inquired while talking to Mark who responds to the TUG member messages. Sure enough, he found the offer tied to my account, so I purchased 2 years of platinum for $139. It is worth a call. I told him I was going to post it here, and he recommended that I have people inquire about it being attached to their specific membership. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! My problem is I have 3 II accounts - Marriott corporate, Starwood, and my personal account. Can't decide which one should get the Platinum since I trade with all three.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 15, 2016)

It would be nice if there were additional discounts to platinum for upgrade a second or third account if you have multiple accounts.  I just have 2 a regular and a starwood corporate and I don't use my starwood corporate so I don't need to worry but I know there are many who do exchange through multiple accounts.


----------



## ira g (Jul 15, 2016)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Because I did and it wasn't showing up online. I inquired while talking to Mark who responds to the TUG member messages. Sure enough, he found the offer tied to my account, so I purchased 2 years of platinum for $139. It is worth a call. I told him I was going to post it here, and he recommended that I have people inquire about it being attached to their specific membership. Hope this helps someone.



Great info. How would I reach Mark? Called II and they are looking for a promo code.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 15, 2016)

ira g said:


> Great info. How would I reach Mark? Called II and they are looking for a promo code.



I'll PM you


----------



## GetawaysRus (Jul 15, 2016)

Good tip.  Thanks.

I called I.I. and inquired.  I had several offers:
- 50% off for a 1 year or 2 year renewal/upgrade to Gold or Plat
- Renew for 5 years and get 1 year free
- Renew for 3 years and get 1/2 year free

The normal cost of membership is now $89 per year for the Basic level.  Regular price for Gold upgrade is $64 per year and Plat upgrade is $139 per year.

Upgrading I.I. Basic membership to Plat for 2 years for $139 is essentially a BOGO offer.  I figured that looked the best.  I could also have selected a 2 year upgrade to Gold, which would have been $64 under the BOGO offer.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 15, 2016)

GetawaysRus said:


> Good tip.  Thanks.
> 
> I called I.I. and inquired.  I had several offers:
> *- 50% off for a 1 year or 2 year renewal/upgrade to Gold or Plat*
> ...



Pretty sure this was the offer I had as well, since I paid $139 for a 2 year extension of my platinum. It didn't extend my regular II membership, though...still hoping for a BOGO on that again at some point.


----------



## dannybaker (Aug 8, 2016)

*Please help get me in contact with ,mark*

I called interval today to upgrade to platinum and the girl was really nice and took over twenty minutes and was unable to find the platinum discount for my marriott. Bakerfive@gmail.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2016)

GetawaysRus said:


> Good tip.  Thanks.
> 
> I called I.I. and inquired.  I had several offers:
> - 50% off for a 1 year or 2 year renewal/upgrade to Gold or Plat
> ...



The last two are their standard offer. They offer them all the time to everyone. If you price out the upgrades online, these are the prices shown.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 8, 2016)

dannybaker said:


> I called interval today to upgrade to platinum and the girl was really nice and took over twenty minutes and was unable to find the platinum discount for my marriott. Bakerfive@gmail.com



If you have been platinum in the last 4 months or are currently platinum, you won't qualify. You could also check the Deals section of the II website to see if there are any offers there.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 15, 2016)

My Platinum expired less than 2 months ago and I received this half off special in the mail. I left it at home so I can't use the code to check it but I am wondering if it is either a mistake or they changed the policy and I can use it. I will probably call and insist if it doesn't work online. The mailer has my name on it and it is very clear.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you have more than one II account?.   I received one in the mail as well and no small print about not being an upgraded member for x days and although it does have my name it also has the account number for my corporate Vistana II account that I never use.  So  I doubt it would work for the II account I actually use.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 15, 2016)

I shouldn't have more than one account. I probably did at one point a couple years ago but I never logged in. It was a disaster transfer that was reversed almost a year later.

I will check the mailer once I get home later this evening. I am fairly certain that it references Marriott ownership on it but I have never had a Marriott corporate account.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 15, 2016)

The mailer is for my personal account. It has my personal II account number on it. It is for being a Marriott owner. The code is 50MAR but it doesn't work for me online. I guess I'll call but what was the time limit for regular upgrade vs retro renewal? It says it expires on Oct 14. The expiration date for my regular and platinum is June 26 so maybe the retro renewal doesn't matter and it always retros to your last regular renewal date. Is that right?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2016)

I received the 50STAR mailer the other day. I doubt we will upgrade our Vistana account since we only have the one week in there and will use the StarOptions instead of trading through II.


----------



## ann824 (Aug 17, 2016)

I got the letter in the mail today with the code or the option of mailing back to them.  I tried the code online and it didn't work.  It's been about 3 months since my platinum membership expired.  It didn't say anything about a 4 month time period.  I don't want to spend 30 minutes on the phone with them trying to figure it out.  They shouldn't send these if they are not going to let you use the code online.  I may just mail it in.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Aug 17, 2016)

ann824 said:


> I got the letter in the mail today with the code or the option of mailing back to them.  I tried the code online and it didn't work.  It's been about 3 months since my platinum membership expired.  It didn't say anything about a 4 month time period.  I don't want to spend 30 minutes on the phone with them trying to figure it out.  They shouldn't send these if they are not going to let you use the code online.  I may just mail it in.



I am probably going to do the same thing. I will make a copy of the mailer and then send it in.


----------



## vacatiionking (Aug 19, 2016)

I got the offer on my Vistana Corporate account.  Since I never use my corporate account, I tried to put it on my trading account and it could not be applied.  I also have a Hyatt corporate account which I never use.  I wish II would combine these so I can avoid having to pay for 3 separate memberships.  RCI does this with my Wyndham corporate account.


----------



## Quimby4 (Aug 19, 2016)

I got the offer. Why should I do this?
I never book Getaways and dont use Guest Certificates. Am I missing something?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 19, 2016)

Quimby4 said:


> I got the offer. Why should I do this?
> I never book Getaways and dont use Guest Certificates. Am I missing something?



Do you ever upgrade to larger units. Gold now gets a $20 discount and Platinum gets a $40 discount on the new upgrade fees.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 20, 2016)

Saintsfanfl said:


> The mailer is for my personal account. It has my personal II account number on it. It is for being a Marriott owner. The code is 50MAR but it doesn't work for me online. I guess I'll call but what was the time limit for regular upgrade vs retro renewal? It says it expires on Oct 14. The expiration date for my regular and platinum is June 26 so maybe the retro renewal doesn't matter and it always retros to your last regular renewal date. Is that right?



I called to use this offer. Same scenario as you. 
They could not "find it" on my account offer even though I read all the letters numbers....

Anyway, after being on hold 10 minutes they came back and told me they were able to find a code that worked
I specifically asked if membership would start today (8/16) not 5/31 when my old membership ended and I was told yes. 
When I checked my account t I'm,one it said good thru 5/31/18 

I will be calling Monday.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 20, 2016)

II offers me a Platinum upgrade from my DRI sponsored Gold membership. Do I keep the upgrade if I dump DRI later?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 20, 2016)

nightnurse613 said:


> II offers me a Platinum upgrade from my DRI sponsored Gold membership. Do I keep the upgrade if I dump DRI later?



If it is a corporate account and you sell your week, your membership goes along with it. If it is an individual account, you can dump DRI and keep your II account open. But if you let your membership laps, your platinum membership is all but useless. You need to have the Base membership to make gold or platinum work.


----------



## Denise L (Aug 23, 2016)

GrayFal said:


> I called to use this offer. Same scenario as you.
> They could not "find it" on my account offer even though I read all the letters numbers....
> 
> Anyway, after being on hold 10 minutes they came back and told me they were able to find a code that worked
> ...



Did you straighten out the expiration date?  I got the offer too, for the II account that I don't use.  Looks like my Platinum expired at the end of July for my trading account.  Did you call Mark to get a code that worked, or just the general membership number?


----------



## ann824 (Aug 28, 2016)

I would also like to know what happened when you called.  I may wait until it has been 4 months.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 29, 2016)

Denise L said:


> Did you straighten out the expiration date?  I got the offer too, for the II account that I don't use.  Looks like my Platinum expired at the end of July for my trading account.  Did you call Mark to get a code that worked, or just the general membership number?



I received an offer in the mail for Marriott owners but the number on the offer was my personal II account. So I called and did it over the phone because I wanted to confirm the start date of 8/17.  If at that time they told me no, has to be 90 days I would have waited to purchase. 

I also got an offer via mail for my Starwood corporate account I do not use. 



ann824 said:


> I would also like to know what happened when you called.  I may wait until it has been 4 months.



I ended up emailing Mark and because the agent had confirmed with me several times that the membership would start 8/17 he did extend me to 8/2018. 

He felt that the time that needed to lapse between end of one Plat/Gold membership to starting the next was 90 days but did not look up that info to confirm it.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 29, 2016)

I just got two identical mailers today stating that the 50MAR offer has been extended until 12/31/16. I procrastinated and never mailed the previous in before the expiration. I checked my account and the discount code now works and it also reset my expiration date to two years from today rather than backdating as a "renewal". It's been right at 5 months since Platinum expiration. I am glad I waited.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Nov 29, 2016)

I paid $139 for a 1st time platinum account. It's worth it to me for the free guest certificates alone that I use at least 4 or 5 times a year.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 30, 2016)

MOXJO7282 said:


> I paid $139 for a 1st time platinum account. It's worth it to me for the free guest certificates alone that I use at least 4 or 5 times a year.



It also has increased value due to the discounted upgrade fees. These days it's a no-brainer but it sure is nice to get 2 years for the price of 1.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 30, 2016)

I thought I read once that you had to be at least four months past your expiration date to either qualify for new discounted offers and also not have your start date retro activated back to the previous expiration.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Nov 30, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> I thought I read once that you had to be at least four months past your expiration date to either qualify for new discounted offers and also not have your start date retro activated back to the previous expiration.



Perhaps but they sent loads of mailers out to people who were not eligible. The marketing promo system wasn't talking to the actual accounts so even though someone received a mailer the only way to use it was to mail it in with a check and hope for the best. Or in my case wait until the 4 months pass and then luckily get extended.


----------

